# Gioco di libera associazione mentale



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Funziona così.

Ciascuno di noi pensa ad un altro utente di questo forum e associa al suo nome un solo sostantivo che, secondo la propria opinione, qualifica o caratterizza quella persona.

Parto io
Simy: BUONSENSO.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo: GENUINITA'


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda: BELLEZZA


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata: AUTENTICITA'


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro: FASCINO


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Lui: ONESTA'


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Leda: COERENZA


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Innominata: SCIENZA E COSCIENZA


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Sienne: SAGGEZZA


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

FANTASTICA: conoscenza


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Oscuro: CULO


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta: RETTITUDINE


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Fiammetta: SPONTANEITA'


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Sienne: CORAGGIO


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow: PROVOCAZIONE


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Chiara Matraini: SENSUALITA'


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Devastata: ESPERIENZA


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Brunetta: RISENTIMENTO


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

JB: BULLISMO


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Diletta: PENSATRICE


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Conte: PROTAGONISMO


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

Tebe: COMPLESSITA'


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica: ADORAZIONE


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

free: UMORE


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Tutti dipendentemente dal periodo cambiano a secondo del loro umore e di quello mio.


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo: PERMALOSO


----------



## Fantastica (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ultimo: PERMALOSO


Sì e aggiungo: COMPLICAZIONE


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Tebe: ANTICONFORMISMO


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Tutti dipendentemente dal momento, dall'umore loro e mio, di passaggio. :mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica: SVEGLIA (nel senso d'interessi ...)


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo: IRACONDO (a volte ... :mrgreen


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Sienne: donna

Fantastica: osservatrice

Eliade: seria

free: colta

Lui: furbo

oscuro: vero

Sbriciolata: unica

Helleseven indeciso

Contepincenton: immenso

simy: giovane


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Stermy: paraculo.


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Un carissimo amico ai tempi dell'Università di disse che ero la persona più indecisa che avesse mai conosciuto in vita sua. Non tanto nella piccole scelte quotidiane (fortunatamente altrimenti sarei impazzito da tempo) ma nelle linee guida della mia vita ..... vedo che a distanza di anni do' all'esterno sempre la stessa sensazione :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Un carissimo amico ai tempi dell'Università di disse che ero la persona più indecisa che avesse mai conosciuto in vita sua. Non tanto nella piccole scelte quotidiane (fortunatamente altrimenti sarei impazzito da tempo) ma nelle linee guida della mia vita ..... vedo che a distanza di anni do' all'esterno sempre la stessa sensazione :smile:


:smile: Descrivere in una sola parola è difficile. Nel tuo caso ho scelto quella, ma potevo anche scrivere," un uomo che, avere per amico, sarebbe sicuramente un piacere". Nel mio caso, un amico che mi prende per il collo e mi dice, clà calmati...


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Ciao

si, descrivere e descriversi non è facile ... 
ci vogliono tante parole e sfumature.

per me, è semplice ... sono un arcobaleno ... 

tutto qua ... racchiudo l'oscuro ... come la luce ... 

so essere buona, ma anche decisa e conseguente ... 

e altre cose ... so cucinare bene. vale?

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :smile: Descrivere in una sola parola è difficile. Nel tuo caso ho scelto quella, ma potevo anche scrivere," un uomo che, avere per amico, sarebbe sicuramente un piacere". Nel mio caso, un amico che mi prende per il collo e mi dice, clà calmati...


Ne sono lusingato.
ed è assolutamente reciproco, Claudio


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, descrivere e descriversi non è facile ...
> ci vogliono tante parole e sfumature.
> ...


Permettimi allora di dedicarti questa col cuore, mia amica ARCOBALENO 


[video=youtube;6aS94ojq_XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aS94ojq_XY[/video]


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi allora di dedicarti questa col cuore, mia amica ARCOBALENO
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;6aS94ojq_XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aS94ojq_XY[/video]




Ciao


:amici:   .... :kiss: ... 


un giorno ... un vinello tutti assieme ... 


sienne


----------



## Hellseven (20 Settembre 2013)

Sienne io sono fondamentalmente un timido: però quando l'atmosfera è simpatica ed  inizia a circolare il vinello mi disinibisco e flirto divertendomi un sacco. meglio che ci facciamo nu'suco e'frutta và :up:


----------



## sienne (20 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sienne io sono fondamentalmente un timido: però quando l'atmosfera è simpatica ed  inizia a circolare il vinello mi disinibisco e flirto divertendomi un sacco. meglio che ci facciamo nu'suco e'frutta và :up:



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


come vuoi ... anche se ... 
flirtare non ha fatto male a nessuno ... 

e poi ... cosa potrai mai fare? ... 
scusa ... non fraintendere ... ok? 

ballare sul tavolo? ma ci vengo volentieri! 

sienne


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> JB: BULLISMO


Boom.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Permettimi allora di dedicarti questa col cuore, mia amica ARCOBALENO
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;6aS94ojq_XY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aS94ojq_XY[/video]


Capolavoro.


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!

(absit iniuria verbis...)


anais: sobrietà

annablume: particolareggiamento

annuccia: sfumatezza

arianna: raddobbo

babsi: ponzamento

brunetta: forcipe

buscopann: imbrigliamento

chiaramatraini: guscio

circe: conquassamento

contepinceton: istrionismo

daniele: disgruzzolamento

devastata: gatteggiamento

diletta: modulazione

duchessa: reggenza

eliade: riuscimento

eretteo: cleromanzia

fantastica: largoveggenza

farfalla: lenitività

fiammetta: credenza

gas: oltreportanza

harleyq: custodia

hellseven: ondeggiamento

innominata: sensitività

job: pancresto

joeyblow: stroncamento

jon: includenza

kid: inverecondia

kikko: sottinteso

leda: metodicità

lolapal: mitigazione

lothar: prolusione

lui: sostentamento

lunapiena: magoniera

massimomeridio: fremenza

millepensieri: cimentosità

minerva:matroneo

mk: descrizione

monsieurmadeleine: bipartizione

nausicaa: erosione

occhiverdi: indulgenza

oscuro: bombardiere

passante: benevolenza

perplesso: ossimoro

quibbelqurz: interregno

rabarbaro: fonolite

sbriciolata: custode

sienne: rugumazione

simy: discrezione

spider: nottiludio

sterminator: pesavento

tebe: riavvezzamento

tesla: smagatezza

tubarao: bisboccia

ultimo: fanciullezza

ultimosangre: moderanza

violadimare: miramento


----------



## Spider (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> 
> (absit iniuria verbis...)
> 
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Settembre 2013)

*Rabarbaro*

Conosco il tuo acume ma mi hai sorpresa :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> 
> (absit iniuria verbis...)
> 
> ...


oddio ho pensato alla "credenza" di mia nonna  ciao rabby :up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (20 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> ...


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> 
> (absit iniuria verbis...)



 complimenti  per come hai giocato
mi sono itenerita...
ma è giusto cosi...:up:


----------



## Fantastica (21 Settembre 2013)

(cit. Rabarbaro)  *lothar: prolusione*

Questa è una gemma fulgente:up:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> 
> (absit iniuria verbis...)
> 
> ...



...free: il nulla!

che figata:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...free: il nulla!
> 
> che figata:rotfl:


a te a piacere...oseno' che fri saresti...

Ps: Raba'. pesavento nun me piace...sappilo...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a te a piacere...oseno' che fri saresti...
> 
> Ps: Raba'. pesavento nun me piace...sappilo...



perchè non ti piace?
sei dimagrito?:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè non ti piace?
> sei dimagrito?:mrgreen:


ieesss...ov cors'.....(vabbe', tanto mica poij controlla')...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..

ma pesavento che me rappresenta?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...free: il nulla!
> 
> che figata:rotfl:


Sapevo che la mia povera memoria avrebbe fatto cilecca nel citarvi a braccio...

free: germogliamento


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> a te a piacere...oseno' che fri saresti...
> 
> Ps: Raba'. pesavento nun me piace...sappilo...


Me lo so' scritto sul taccuino...


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ieesss...ov cors'.....(vabbe', tanto mica poij controlla')...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:..
> 
> ma pesavento che me rappresenta?...:mrgreen:



credo sexy ma leggermente sovrappeso

mettici sexy e va sempre bene:rotfl:


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sapevo che la mia povera memoria avrebbe fatto cilecca nel citarvi a braccio...
> 
> free: germogliamento



...grazie:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...free: il nulla!
> 
> che figata:rotfl:


Ciao 


altri hanno pensato a te ...  :up:

persona colta e con umore!

sienne


----------



## free (21 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> 
> altri hanno pensato a te ...  :up:
> ...



grazie cara

scriverei anch'io qualcosa se ne fossi in grado:mrgreen:


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> grazie cara
> 
> scriverei anch'io qualcosa se ne fossi in grado:mrgreen:



Ciao 

:rotfl: ... 

devi prima germogliare? ... 

capito ... devi passare dalla fase embrionale allo sviluppo del tuo essere.

aspettiamo con ansia!

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (21 Settembre 2013)

free ha detto:


> ...grazie:singleeye:



comunque secondo me questo qui 
spara a caso


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

lunapiena:libera


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> 
> (absit iniuria verbis...)
> 
> ...


Uno sforzo formidabile. Togliamo sforzo?

Considero il termine sotto il suo lato "buono". Ma ti faccio una domanda.

Non è il sesso, e quindi l'istinto, a rappresentare la spinta verso le funzioni e fasi dei processi "dell'amore", ovvero il sentimento?

Includenza, ovvero il raziocinio che fagocita l'istinto, ma anche il contrario. Non siamo un po' tutti cosi? Cos'è che ci rende diversi dagli altri animali se non questo. Non fosse altro che, per lo più, loro questo problema esistenziale non ce l'hanno e per certi versi sono messi meglio di noi.

Ma se dovesse rappresentare un difetto, allora è meglio il raziocinio che fagocita l'istinto che il contrario. A mio modesto parere. Al momento non mi pare esistano altre vie possibili.

Comunque grazie.


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uno sforzo formidabile. Togliamo sforzo?
> 
> Considero il termine sotto il suo lato "buono". Ma ti faccio una domanda.
> 
> ...


Non fagocita l'istinto, ma lo accudisce e lo custodisce dentro di sé.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uno sforzo formidabile. Togliamo sforzo?
> 
> Considero il termine sotto il suo lato "buono". Ma ti faccio una domanda.
> 
> ...


Jon, ogni tanto prendi un po' d'aria.


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Jon, ogni tanto prendi un po' d'aria.


Joey Blow mi fa pensare a "gattità".


----------



## Innominata (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Rabarbaro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Divertente 'sta cosa, ci provo anch'io!
> ...


----------



## sienne (21 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Nottiludio a me piace.Anch'io ho l'impressione di vederti giocare, e spesso lo fai in ore antelucane, o comunque mentre giochi e scherzi si insinua a volte un tratto e un frammento di ritmo da "notturno". Lo trovo carino.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2013)

Spider, un po lucciola però ti ci vedo... puttanone sei!!.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Settembre 2013)

Grazie Rabarbaro...mi piace la definizione


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro... erosione?

Ti prego due paroline in più per spiegare?


----------



## JON (21 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Non fagocita l'istinto, ma lo *accudisce e lo custodisce *dentro di sé.


Non lo so. Potrebbe essere. Ma si da il caso che l'includenza preveda quel rapporto anche in ordine inverso. E lo vediamo proprio qui, istinti che prendono il sopravvento ma che tentano di vestirsi di raziocinio nel tentativo di motivare azioni improponibili.

Però credo di comprendere cosa intendi, anche se io non intendevo proprio soppressione dell'istinto. Perchè in fondo il raziocinio non può disperdere l'istinto. Dopotutto è l'istinto quello più aggrappato alla vita.

Una delle definizioni di istinto: Impulso naturale per cui gli esseri viventi compiono determinati atti utili o necessari alla propria conservazione, senza l'intervento della volontà o del ragionamento.

Se l'includenza è un difetto propenderei per l'ordine inverso, raziocinio su istinto. Non in ogni caso naturalmente.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Funziona così.
> 
> Ciascuno di noi pensa ad un altro utente di questo forum e associa al suo nome un solo sostantivo che, secondo la propria opinione, qualifica o caratterizza quella persona.
> 
> ...


Minerva: cobra
Non so...
Sienne: petulante
Lothar: Cervo
Brunetta: Acido
ecc....
Maestre...suore...insomma casin....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ansia...guma...
Stermy: Teron...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (22 Settembre 2013)

Millepensieri: AMORE


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sapevo che la mia povera memoria avrebbe fatto cilecca nel citarvi a braccio...
> 
> free: germogliamento


A braccio in ordine alfabetico?!?! Ma a chi la racconti, su! :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> [...]
> 
> millepensieri: cimentosità
> 
> [...]


in un certo senso mi piace questa associazione. 

e, sarà l'ora, per adesso mi viene in mente solo 

Rabarbaro: arguzia


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Settembre 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Millepensieri: AMORE


addirittura? :inlove:

Quibbelqurz: psichedelia


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Uno sforzo formidabile. Togliamo sforzo?
> 
> Considero il termine sotto il suo lato "buono". Ma ti faccio una domanda.
> 
> ...


Non credo possa esserci un'includenza che non sia buona, nel senso che le cose, gli istinti e le cogitate, quando non si escludono, non possono che convivere, quando convivono, non possono che dialogare e quando dialogano non possono altro che, le une, quelle vili, esserne elevate, le altre, quelle iperuraniche, esserne rese più vere ed applicabili anche nella pratica.



Nausicaa ha detto:


> Rabarbaro... erosione?
> 
> Ti prego due paroline in più per spiegare?


Ma quasi te lo dico in un sonetto
Quel che sta nel concetto d'erosione:
Quel che fa quel desio di passione
Che rode nottetempo dent'al letto;

Quel volto, frammischiato col sospetto,
Che ti guarda e ti mette in apprensione,
Quella voce, senz'intonazione,
Ch'un tempo ti chiamava con affetto,

Son le lime dell'anima e del cuore
Che sfregano e lavorano pian piano,
Che mucchian la tua polver nelle stanze,

Che fiaccano così il tuo vigore,
Quando perdi chi ti tiene per mano,
Qaund'il tuo nome è Senzasperanze.






Fantastica ha detto:


> A braccio in ordine alfabetico?!?! Ma a chi la racconti, su! :mrgreen:



Indipendentemente dall'ordine con cui ti sovvengono, è facile scrivere i nomi già in ordine alfabetico.
Pensaci.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro: Semplice.


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

io: tutto

H7: ubriacone

rabarbaro: digestivo

farfalla: ............. 



JB: DIVINO

Gli altri non ci sono perchè LUI (il DIVINO) li oscura tutti quanti.


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo possa esserci un'includenza che non sia buona, nel senso che le cose, gli istinti e le cogitate, quando non si escludono, non possono che convivere, quando convivono, non possono che dialogare e quando dialogano non possono altro che, le une, quelle vili, esserne elevate, le altre, quelle iperuraniche, esserne rese più vere ed applicabili anche nella pratica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie per il tentativo di spiegazione


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Settembre 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Joey Blow mi fa pensare a "gattità".


Ma piaccio pure a te? Ahhhhhhh, annamo bene.


----------



## JON (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Non credo possa esserci un'includenza che non sia buona, nel senso che le cose, gli istinti e le cogitate, quando non si escludono, non possono che convivere, quando convivono, non possono che dialogare e quando dialogano non possono altro che,le une, quelle vili, esserne elevate, le altre, quelle iperuraniche, esserne rese più vere ed applicabili anche nella pratica.


Ho capito, non posso che complimentarmi con te.

A me, che non sono capace di affabilità (ma solo di superficie) e di una tale perspicacia, al momento mi scappa solo un'associazione, facile facile:

Rabarbaro: Indispensabile


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Settembre 2013)

*Rabarbaro*

te ne sai una più del diavolo.... :up:


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ho capito, non posso che complimentarmi con te.
> 
> A me, che non sono capace di affabilità (ma solo di superficie) e di una tale perspicacia, al momento mi scappa solo un'associazione, facile facile:
> 
> Rabarbaro: *Indispensabile*


il gioco prevede un sostantivo, non un aggettivo:
rabarbaro=capra


----------



## JON (23 Settembre 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il gioco prevede un sostantivo, non un aggettivo:
> rabarbaro=capra


Ah siii?!

Minerva: Nonna

Scherzo, ma sono sicuro che appena diventi nonna sarai un'altra donna. Intanto nonna del forum di sicuro, tu e Catone il censore. :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (23 Settembre 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ah siii?!
> 
> Minerva: Nonna
> 
> Scherzo, ma sono sicuro che appena diventi nonna sarai un'altra donna. Intanto nonna del forum di sicuro, tu e Catone il censore. :mrgreen:


un'altradonna non so,però è una cosa bella.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne: petulante.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne: petulante.



Ciao Ultimo,

si petulante ... dico la mia ... 
e faccio pure domande inopportune ... 

dimmi ... cosa hai sognato questa notte?

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> si petulante ... dico la mia ...
> e faccio pure domande inopportune ...
> ...



Lo devo scrivere qua? davanti a tutti? Sei sicura tresor..


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo devo scrivere qua? davanti a tutti? Sei sicura tresor..



Ciao

... prima l'arcobaleno promesso ... 

poi, me lo puoi sussurrare ... 

sienne


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro e H7 grazie


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... prima l'arcobaleno promesso ...
> 
> ...



Nahhhh postare no..!! immaginare si.

Hai presente un arcobaleno? immaginalo, i suoi colori stupendi la nel cielo che come sfondo pare amplificare il tutto, questo se sai cogliere i colori e lo sfondo. Coglili..!! Nel frattempo immagina dei fuochi d'artificio... unisci il tutto come una fiamma finale all'esplosione dell'immagine e dei colori. 

Bisogna saperlo immaginare, bisogna trovarcisi, bisogna esserlo. 

Tu lo sei. A parte petulante :smile:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo,
> 
> si petulante ... dico la mia ...
> e faccio pure domande inopportune ...
> ...


OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
Mi sono svegliato con un grido di panico e disperazione in gola.
E la tristezza mi ha pervaso ....
Mi manca tanto mio Padre.


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
> Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
> Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
> Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
> ...



Ciao H7,

la mancanza di una persona cara,
lascia a volte un grande vuoto ... 

mi dispiace ... 

sienne


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao H7,
> 
> la mancanza di una persona cara,
> lascia a volte un grande vuoto ...
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Rabarbaro e H7 grazie


Non devi ringraziarmi se dico il vero, o almeno quello che io reputo tale. :smile:


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non devi ringraziarmi se dico il vero, o almeno quello che io reputo tale. :smile:


vabbè, grazie lo stesso


----------



## Lui (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mi manca tanto mio Padre.


noi due abbiamo sempre di più in comune. Cazzo fai, mi spi.


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
> Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
> Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
> Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
> ...


Non t'ha dato i numeri da giocare?

me racumandi stanotte...fai le domande giuste e non ti perdere in chiacchiere inutili.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non t'ha dato i numeri da giocare?
> 
> me racumandi stanotte...fai le domande giuste e non ti perdere in chiacchiere inutili.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Sei molto simpatico, grazie. :smile:


----------



## sienne (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Nahhhh postare no..!! immaginare si.
> 
> Hai presente un arcobaleno? immaginalo, i suoi colori stupendi la nel cielo che come sfondo pare amplificare il tutto, questo se sai cogliere i colori e lo sfondo. Coglili..!! Nel frattempo immagina dei fuochi d'artificio... unisci il tutto come una fiamma finale all'esplosione dell'immagine e dei colori.
> 
> ...



Ciao Ultimo

... grazie ... 

oltre ai colori e al fuoco ... 
vedo anche i due estremi, calma e fermezza dell'arcobaleno,
e l'esplosione ... e l'eruzione del vulcano che ho dentro ... nei fuochi ... 

guarda ogni tanto verso l'Etna ... 

sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè, grazie lo stesso


Simy ma mo che è quell'avatar, mi inqUUUUUIIIeti


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Simy ma mo che è quell'avatar, mi inqUUUUUIIIeti



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
fichissimo...


----------



## zanna (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Sapevo che la mia povera memoria avrebbe fatto cilecca nel citarvi a braccio...
> 
> free: germogliamento


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Sterminator (23 Settembre 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> fichissimo...


fa proprio hahare..

lascialo, almeno se ne giovano gli stitici....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> fa proprio hahare..
> 
> lascialo, almeno se ne giovano gli stitici....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


prima o poi rimetto Lamù... quindi se proprio devono si sbrigassero


----------



## JON (23 Settembre 2013)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non t'ha dato i numeri da giocare?
> 
> *me racumandi stanotte...fai le domande giuste e non ti perdere in chiacchiere inutili*.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


E soprattutto condividi. 

Bastano tre numeri....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
> Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
> Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
> Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
> ...


:amici:anche a me. Mi capiva.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> noi due abbiamo sempre di più in comune. Cazzo fai, mi spi.





Brunetta ha detto:


> :amici:anche a me. Mi capiva.


:applauso::amici:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
> Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
> Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
> Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
> ...


Tessò, ti propongo lo schema interpretativo della mia Tutor, psicoterapeuta da quasi 40 anni.
Nei sogni le altre persone incarnano parti di noi, che scegliamo di rappresentare attraverso persone che più di altre secondo noi presentano quel certo tratto, diciamo come delle elevazioni a potenza di lati nostri.
Tuo padre sarebbe dunque la parte onnipotente di te, quella che riesce in tutto, forte, imbattibile.
La vedi, sai che c'è e il suo potere è fin spaventevole, ma non riesci a comunicare con lei, ti pare irraggiungibile. Non riesce ad aiutarti, e ti disperi per questo.
Credo che le conclusioni possa trarle tu


----------



## Ultimo (23 Settembre 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Tessò, ti propongo lo schema interpretativo della mia Tutor, psicoterapeuta da quasi 40 anni.
> Nei sogni le altre persone incarnano parti di noi, che scegliamo di rappresentare attraverso persone che più di altre secondo noi presentano quel certo tratto, diciamo come delle elevazioni a potenza di lati nostri.
> Tuo padre sarebbe dunque la parte onnipotente di te, quella che riesce in tutto, forte, imbattibile.
> La vedi, sai che c'è e il suo potere è fin spaventevole, ma non riesci a comunicare con lei, ti pare irraggiungibile. Non riesce ad aiutarti, e ti disperi per questo.
> Credo che le conclusioni possa trarle tu


Quando la cultura unita all'intelligenza viene esternata. Ed è qua che spesso subentra in me quel dispiacere di non aver studiato il minimo indispensabile. Grazie Leda. Non sono Hl lo so, e manco padre ho avuto. 

Però, ribadisco, Grazie Leda.


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando la cultura unita all'intelligenza viene esternata. Ed è qua che spesso subentra in me quel dispiacere di non aver studiato il minimo indispensabile. Grazie Leda. Non sono Hl lo so, *e manco padre ho avuto.
> *
> Però, ribadisco, Grazie Leda.


Ti voglio bene


----------



## Nocciola (23 Settembre 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> io: tutto
> 
> H7: ubriacone
> 
> ...


Perchè la faccina pensierosa?
Era meglio questa:inlove:


----------



## Leda (23 Settembre 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quando la cultura unita all'intelligenza viene esternata. Ed è qua che spesso subentra in me quel dispiacere di non aver studiato il minimo indispensabile. Grazie Leda. Non sono Hl lo so, e manco padre ho avuto.
> 
> Però, ribadisco, Grazie Leda.


Io spero sempre che quel che ho imparato possa venire utile anche agli altri, sennò che me ne faccio? Non a caso di mestiere faccio l'insegnante, non a caso sono qui tra voi ad imparare e condividere.
Dalla tua sensibilità ho appreso tantissimo, ad esempio; quindi grazie, anche a te


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> OT ma ho urgenza di condividerlo.
> Ho sognato mio padre da giovane, quando bambino lo vedevo Onnipotente.
> Di solito lo sogno malato di demenza senile negli ultimi sofferti anni.
> Nel sogno io avevo paura, ero terrorizzato, non saprei il motivo, e piangevo e chiamavo Papà, Papà, e me lo vedevo davanti agli occhi ma lui non mi sentiva o comunque non poteva venire in mio soccorso.
> ...


Mai come adesso credo di capire come ti senti.
Per quel che conta, credo tu sia un bravo figlio.


----------



## Rabarbaro (23 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


? ? ?


----------



## Fantastica (23 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mai come adesso credo di capire come ti senti.
> Per quel che conta, credo tu sia un bravo figlio.


(e sì, la sua condanna, forse... quella eterna)


----------



## Hellseven (23 Settembre 2013)

*Volevo finire il gioco.*

Rientro un attimo dall'OT per tornare al gioco.

Lunapiena: garbo


Conte: vitalità


Minerva: severità


Rabarbaro: sapienza


Innominata: esperienza



Free: lucidità



Circe: disperazione



Nordica: ingenuità



Quib: pazienza



Sole: autocontrollo


Oscuro: energia


Tubarao: stile



Millepensieri: tenacia



Flavia: cordialità


----------



## Fantastica (24 Settembre 2013)

Spider: PAURA


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

Spider: irruenza.


----------



## zanna (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> ? ? ?


Avete ignorato il lupo .... sob


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Avete ignorato il lupo .... sob



wolf: nuovo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (24 Settembre 2013)

wolf ha detto:


> Avete ignorato il lupo .... sob


Datur omnibus!

wolf: contusione


----------



## oscuro (24 Settembre 2013)

*Oscuro*



Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Datur omnibus!
> 
> wolf: contusione


Oscuro:LA LUCE!


----------



## zanna (24 Settembre 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Datur omnibus!
> 
> wolf: contusione


:clava:
no commozione ... cerebrale


----------



## Hellseven (24 Settembre 2013)

Lothar: compulsione

Tenebroso: mistero

Jon: cordialità


----------



## Calipso (24 Settembre 2013)

non c'è neanche Calipso... :sorriso2:


----------

